# natural stone testing



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2012)

finally getting around to testing some new natural stones we got in... starting with the coarse stuff and going from there...


----------



## tk59 (Sep 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having the one on the left just to have it. I get first dibs if you decide to get rid of it.


----------



## Taz575 (Sep 2, 2012)

I have an Amakusa from another vendor. Kinda slow for a 800-1000 grit stone, but leaves a nice edge. Builds up some mud after a while, too. I guess I am spoiled by the Bester 1200; that's a fairly fast stone! I do love the coloring in the Amakusa though!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I wouldn't mind having the one on the left just to have it. I get first dibs if you decide to get rid of it.



"wouldn't mind" is the most interesting phrase.... I hear this from Jon a lot. He wouldn't mind keeping all our knives and stones (if I'm not staring with angry eyes)


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 4, 2012)

Angry eyes? We've all seen your photos, Sara, and I can't imagine you with angry eyes. Maybe that's the problem. 

Actually, I wouldn't mind if my wife had the same problem!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 4, 2012)

almost done testing the new natural stones... they should be up on the website in the next day or two


----------



## markenki (Sep 7, 2012)

It's already "or two". Where's dem stones?


----------



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2012)

i'll try and make some time for this tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2012)

can't believe how fast those stones found their new owners.... :bigeek:


----------

